# Windows 7 connecting to Windows 2000 - network password problem



## thebigguyconnor (Aug 22, 2010)

When I try to connect to a Windows 2000 computer (SERVER) over my network from my Windows 7 computer (LAUREL-PC), I have an issue in that a dialog box comes up called Enter Network Password, and when I _do_ enter the password and username for my windows 2000 computer into the dialog box, it doesn't work, and it says incorrect username or password!

I think it has to do something with the fact that when I try and login, it shows the username as

LAUREL-PC\Connor

when it should probably be

SERVER\Connor

because I am logging in with the username from the computer called SERVER, not LAUREL-PC! There isn't even an _account_ called Connor on LAUREL-PC.

How do i make it change the domain or computer name to SERVER when I am logging on, or is there some other problem. I tried to make it so that you don't have to enter a network password to access shares on my SERVER computer, but that didn't work. Is there anyway to disable this dialog box?










Thanks!!!

PLEASE REPLY .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For username try \\SERVER\username


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Create a user on the W2K machine that's the same name/password as is used to login to the Win7 machine. See if that helps.


----------



## thebigguyconnor (Aug 22, 2010)

@TerryNet

It doesn't allow you to change the \\SERVER part - it's automatically set there.
You can only change the part after that. Thanks anyways.

@JohnWill

I will try that, and post back with results in a second.


----------



## thebigguyconnor (Aug 22, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> Create a user on the W2K machine that's the same name/password as is used to login to the Win7 machine. See if that helps.


I did that and I thought it was going to work, but when I _did_ put in the username and password for the account I created on the windows 2000 PC that has the same name and password as my Windows 7 PC, it still gave me the wrong username message! ARGH

I attached an image of that message, also showing how it doesn't allow you to change the \\laurel-pc part of the username (*\\laurel-pc*\Laurel

If you look at the picture from my first post you will see that it says_ Domain: LAUREL-PC_. That might have something to do with it, but I'm not sure. I don't use a domain on my network, or active directory or any of those things, so it shouldn't have that there!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try the *Use another account* at the bottom?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not having Win 2k Pro I have been testing with Windows 7 and Ubuntu, and getting the same run-around that you are getting. Finally tried a tip from the Ubuntu documentation, which worked for totally unknown reasons. You may want to try on the Windows 7 ...

In a Run box type

\\Win2k

where "Win2k" is the computer name of the other machine (if this doesn't work then try again using the IP address). For username simply use any username that's password protected on the Win2k.

After doing that, successfully, I can now also access Ubuntu through Windows 7's Network. Won't guarantee it will still work after a reboot though.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I couldn't log in, even using the correct name/password. Then I created a user account on the 2K machine, and Win7 logged in fine.


----------



## thebigguyconnor (Aug 22, 2010)

I tried that but I still can't get in. Is there some way i can just disable the password instead of mucking around with making new user accounts etc...?


----------



## thebigguyconnor (Aug 22, 2010)

Trying the \\win2k you suggested didn't work - it game the same result as clicking on the computer in Windows Explorer did!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Windows XP Pro you can avoid the need for account/password (it uses a network anonymous guest login) by using Simple File Sharing. Control Panel - Folder Options - View tab - select "Use Simple File Sharing (Recommended)."

I do not know if Win 2k Pro has the same option.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

2K doesn't have simple sharing.


----------



## thebigguyconnor (Aug 22, 2010)

arrgh. Ok, well i'll have to go dig out my XP disc i guess. Thanks guys!


----------

